# Activity



## George Farmer

Hi all

Just to let you all know I'm 4 weeks into a 6 month operational tour in Afghanistan, so won't be so active on the forum.

However, I still hold the position as UKAPS PR and will do my best to carry out this duty.

If anyone has any issues they feel need sorting out on the forum, but would rather do so in private, please PM me. I will do my best to help.

Cheers,
George


----------



## jamesb

Well I'm sure I won't be the last to say, I hope your tour is as uneventful as possible and you and your regiment and every one else on tour return home safe and sound as soon as possible. Stay safe.


----------



## Ian Holdich

that sig made me lol George!


Hope things are OK over there.


----------



## spyder

jamesb said:
			
		

> Well I'm sure I won't be the last to say, I hope your tour is as uneventful as possible and you and your regiment and every one else on tour return home safe and sound as soon as possible. Stay safe.



Amen to that.


----------



## John S

spyder said:
			
		

> jamesb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure I won't be the last to say, I hope your tour is as uneventful as possible and you and your regiment and every one else on tour return home safe and sound as soon as possible. Stay safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amen to that.
Click to expand...


Indeed. Best regards to you and everybody else out there.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

A guy at work has just returned safe and well after a six month tour out there so hope all goes just as well for you.


----------



## Ady34

+1 to everything thats already been said. 
Look forward to your safe return and valued input to the forum   
Big up to all the guys out there.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Good to hear from you George, you and the boys out there keep safe - mind you I bet your wishing you were here enjoying this nice wet summer! just think of all the BBQ's that you would not be being able to have..... rain, rain and more RAIN!

All the best mate


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Ditto everyone elses best regards.
Guess that means you will miss aquatics live    
Hardly worth going now


----------



## Antipofish

I echo all these sentiments also George.  Christmas will be something to REALLY look forward to this year.  And I am sure we will all be wishing for your safe return, along with all our armed forces serving overseas.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks guys. 

6 months without 'scaping is going to be tough! I can see myself grabbing some local rocks and creating dry Iwagumi layouts at some point. The guys will think I'm proper mental!


----------



## Antipofish

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> 6 months without 'scaping is going to be tough! I can see myself grabbing some local rocks and creating dry Iwagumi layouts at some point. The guys will think I'm proper mental!



Im sure they already know you are !   Its when you try putting fish into those dry scapes that they will start to worry


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Give them hell, and keep your head down


----------



## LancsRick

Madness will be when he's wandering around looking for some black sand...


----------



## Gary Nelson

*Re: Activity... Not to long now till your back.*

Guys, I just thought I'd update this post of George's and to say that I for one am looking forward to getting him back on here soon, hopefully with a new project or two looming in the not to distant future.

George, if you are reading this, I hope all is going well out their for you still... Not to long now till you are back    (keep safe mate)


----------



## Antipofish

*Re: Activity... Not to long now till your back.*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Guys, I just thought I'd update this post of George's and to say that I for one am looking forward to getting him back on here soon, hopefully with a new project or two looming in the not to distant future.
> 
> George, if you are reading this, I hope all is going well out their for you still... Not to long now till you are back    (keep safe mate)



Here here to that.  I was speaking to Dan the other day and he let me know that George was doing o.k. but his time online is very restricted and quite rightly he has to prioritise that to keep in touch with his family.  I too am looking forward to George's safe return and seeing what he has up his sleeve.  I know he was thinking of something even before he left.  Whatever it is, I am sure it will be pretty spectacular and will send us all back to the drawing board, having had a few months at least where we thought we were doing quite well, LOL.


----------



## LondonDragon

Couple more months to go!! Shame he is not here for Aquatics Live. All the best George.


----------



## George Farmer

Hi all

I'm back now, so hopefully I'll be contributing a lot more soon.  Thanks for all the well-wishes whilst I was away. It was a tough 6 months and I'm so happy to be at home now with my family. 


Sunrise - somewhere in Helmand Province, Afghanistan by George Farmer, on Flickr

I've been trying to keep an eye on the forum during my tour and it looks like it's been doing great with plenty of new and active members, as well as the usual yet incredibly valuable contributions from our experienced members.

I was particularly gutted to have missed Aquatics Live. All credit to Dan and co. for putting up an amazing display and being a brilliant ambassador for the UK hobby.   

I still don't have a tank running but plan on setting one up in the new year - TMC Signature 60x45x30cm with white cabinet, so look out for a journal. I'm still considering the aquascape design... 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Antipofish

So pleased you are back home safe and sound George. But not half as pleased as your family I bet.  Have a WONDERFUL Christmas time with them.  I expect the thought of that kept you going whilst "Living the dream in the Helmand Province"   I am sure everyone on UKAPS is looking forward to your new scape and seeing your increased activity on the forum


----------



## OllieNZ

Glad to hear your back safe. Have a great christmas


----------



## John S

Welcome back George


----------



## sdlra

Welcome Home enjoy the Family and have a great Xmas


----------



## foxfish

Welcome back George.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

Hero. Have a great Xmas. We've missed you


----------



## BigTom

Great to have you back George.


----------



## LondonDragon

Welcome back George


----------



## O'Neil

Welcome Back George, still not managed a good scape but i'm almost set for my next attempt.
Did you create any dry scapes out there or did you manage to resist, lol


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks guys.   

Cheers,
George


----------



## Alastair

Welcome back George 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

Merry Christmas George!


----------



## Matt Warner

Welcome back George!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Welcome back mate!


----------



## ghostsword

Have a great christmas ...

 welcome back mate


----------



## basil

Welcome home George - have a great Christmas!


----------



## LancsRick

George Farmer said:
			
		

>



Is there a scape just out of shot that you're admiring? 

Good to see you're back safe and sound George, and thank you for your time out there.


----------



## tim

welcome home george enjoy your time off with your family


----------



## Mark Evans

Welcome home George.


----------



## JohnC

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sunrise - somewhere in Helmand Province, Afghanistan by George Farmer, on Flickr



UKAPS caption competition alert....

"George studies the graded gravel effects of Mastiff tyre tracks for use in later scapes..."

Welcome back.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Sunrise - somewhere in Helmand Province, Afghanistan by George Farmer, on Flickr




*UKAPS Caption Competition Alert *

'B*stard! Waterchange day!'


----------



## LancsRick

"I knew I should have got an auto top-up system"


----------

